#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  Pissed and Ripped in Savannakhet

## peterpan

I had a few days in Savannakhet with family. what a shit hole? couldn't wait get back to thailand fast enough,what gives with these Laotians? for whom I had previously had  high regard for.  

Firstly while it was on the Thai side, I had the misfortune to come up a against the wrath in  of a dick head on the bridge. An obstructive unhelpful prick, who want going to give me any info on border passes for the kids. 
Then on the the Laotian side i ran into another cvnt who refused to take US dollars, saying they were fake, as I got the from the bank at Udon that was unlikely. he just didn't want them, preferring to take baht where he could cash them in for more money and hand in  the US dollars to his boss.  

It just got worse from there, rorted at every turn in Savannakhet on exchange rates.  A crap hotel, a room switch, shown one and given another, rude people and Unhelpful in the extreme.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

it is a bit of a shithole .i was there on teusday night, had to leg it from the hotel to downtown for a beer,no tuk tuks around, same story coming back tuk tuk drivers all seem to go to bed at 7.00, the hotel i stayed in was the only redeeming feature, Dao savanh, where were you staying peter?

----------


## alwarner

I enjoyed it. The people were very friendly.  Paid in baht everywhere and didn't get shafted on price. 

Was a bit of a shit hole though.

----------


## Phuketrichard

was in laos last year an drove down from Vientaine with the intention of staying in Sav,  drove around a few hours, Looked for a decent hotel, had a meal on the river an said fuck it an crossed the bridge back to Thailand

----------


## Roger Ramjet

It sounds like the Lao Government and administration are struggling with very rapid change. The problems will escalate when planned highways and infrastructure dramatically change the landscape over the next three years. The administrative problems have to be very quickly fixed if the country is to take advantage of the ASEAN strategy, and the clock is certainly ticking!!!!

For example..... I read that a contract was signed for a *high speed* rail link from Savannakhet to the Vietnamese border by a Malaysian company over a year ago, planned to connect Vietnam through to Singapore eventually via Savannakhet. A major freight route is also being constructed utilising this bridge. There is already an Industrial park with Motor Cycle and car assembly plants planned or being built and would you believe it a Dutch Aerospace company building High Tech Aircraft parts for the Airbus and others!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Sounds horrific Peter, I wont be going to that shit hole then.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> it is a bit of a shithole .i was there on teusday night, had to leg it from the hotel to downtown for a beer,no tuk tuks around, same story coming back tuk tuk drivers all seem to go to bed at 7.00, the hotel i stayed in was the only redeeming feature, Dao savanh, where were you staying peter?


That's where I'm staying soon. Looks like the only serious option in Savahhakhet.

----------


## Dillinger

great photo thread Pete   :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

If you have your own wheels the casino isnt a bad option to stay,daosavanh has a decent brekkie and pool if its hot,down towns a bit of a non event though

----------


## Necron99

Complete shithole with no redeeming features other than the thai consulate which is quicker and freindlier than the one in vientienne.

https://teakdoor.com/the-teakdoor-lou...-trip-pt1.html

----------


## Spin

> couldn't wait get back to thailand fast enough


Ditto. Whole place is nasty with the exception of the staff at the consulate who strangely appear to know what they are doing, as opposed the the fucking idiots inside Thailand who shuffle papers and try and disguise their complete and utter retarded ignorance with arrogance.

The only redeeming feature I could find there was the karaoke area in the casino where all the slagdogs all had massive tits.

----------


## stickmansucks

I totally agree ! These monkeys there do not even know what it weed when every TUK TUK at Vientiane as 10 bags in his pocket !

Never go to the CAFE DE LAO at Savhanaket, the owner is a stupid retarded French Lao who believes she is not a monkey because she can speak French, food is a rip off and they don't understand what means SCRAMBLED EGGS.

----------


## Latindancer

Bummer, Pete. Sometimes you only have to deal with one turd at a time, and sometimes several come at you in succession.

A few years ago some prick on the Friendship Bridge would only accept US dollars when I didn't have any....but his friend there could change baht. 
I could see the situation getting nasty if I pointed out that the good citizens of my country ( Australia ) had PAID for that bridge, so  I didn't, but just to piss him off I took a tuk tuk back to Nong Khai and changed baht there.

----------


## Bangyai

> Complete shithole with no redeeming features other than the thai consulate which is quicker and freindlier than the one in vientienne.
> 
> https://teakdoor.com/the-teakdoor-lou...-trip-pt1.html


I liked the place. Pretty quiet and laid back. Everyone was friendly enough although they were a bit slow in becoming so. Dead pan faces when we checked into the hotel but after a while they warmed up and smiled all the time.

Food we had was good, didn't get ripped off and the pate baguettes were bloody lovely for breakfast with a cafe boran and dirt cheap

No night life or ' action ' but wasn't expecting any. I would have been more disappointed to see a McDonalds or go go bar. As it was it was like a step back in time.

 And now a shameless plug of my own

https://teakdoor.com/thai-visas-and-v...-slow-way.html

----------


## Dillinger

I thought this thread was gonna be about Pete gettin drunk and bumraped

----------


## Rural Surin

> Sounds horrific Peter, I wont be going to that shit hole then.


Not decent PR for them, is it?

But then, perhaps they don't give a fcuk.

----------


## fishlocker

> I thought this thread was gonna be about Pete gettin drunk and bumraped


Sounds like he got pisseed because he got ripped. Where was he then.Might try cammo to blend in better. Redish brown to match the shit in the ditch.Yea i got took by a took took driver onceAll and all it could have been  worse.Hope You have better luck next time

----------


## peterpan

> Originally Posted by peterpan
> 
> couldn't wait get back to thailand fast enough
> 
> 
> Ditto. Whole place is nasty with the exception of the staff at the consulate who strangely appear to know what they are doing, as opposed the the fucking idiots inside Thailand who shuffle papers and try and disguise their complete and utter retarded ignorance with arrogance.
> 
> The only redeeming feature I could find there was the karaoke area in the casino where all the slagdogs all had massive tits.


 spin has it right, fucking rip off from whore to go, tuck  tuk drivers,  meals I dunno about the hos but bet they charge extra because lack of length, or some thing. never so glad to get back to Thailand. sorry bout the lack of pictures, nothing to take a picture of. a fucking sad sorry, dirty town, mud every where, leave to those tossers in the stupid big hats.

----------


## fishlocker

What I'm saying Is I know I stand out like a stupid tourist. My Lao speaking sucks at best and I have felt many times that people want to take advantage and have. For example I bought some sausage from a vender. The wife asked how much I paid. I found out the girl charged me 25 cents more per kilo. I did take a photo of her booth and nice smile. Worth 25 cents I think so.I did say I look like a stupid tourist.

----------


## Bettyboo

^^ But, Peter, leaving some of the minor points aside, did you enjoy your trip?  :Smile:

----------


## peterpan

It beats me, went for a family meal, finished at 8 pm, in a empty restaurant in a popular area. could not  get a tuktuk back, Took  for nearly 1 hour.  

Ding ding you tossers, he is an idea, reduce your hotel prices to half that of Thailand, teach your staff to smile, put a stop to your thieving immigration people. train your tuk tuk drivers to learn the Thai language.
I blame those froggy cvnts, how many years where they colonized? Or was it Colon ised

----------


## sabang

Best bet is to hire a tuk tuk for the day Pete. Savannakhet is a bit more bearable with a driver on tap, and I don't recall it cost that much.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I totally agree ! These monkeys there do not even know what it weed when every TUK TUK at Vientiane as 10 bags in his pocket !
> 
> Never go to the CAFE DE LAO at Savhanaket, the owner is a stupid retarded French Lao who believes she is not a monkey because she can speak French, food is a rip off and they don't understand what means SCRAMBLED EGGS.


Why do you write like a Thai with a counterfeit dictionary?

----------


## peterpan

> Best bet is to hire a tuk tuk for the day Pete. Savannakhet is a bit more bearable with a driver on tap, and I don't recall it cost that much.


A good idea, sabers, but the drivers are just so unethical. 

eg My wife booked a tuk tuk for a particular time, the tuk tuk didn't arrive, when my wife remonstrated with the driver, it appears that another tuk tuk arrived at the scene and then opportunistically grabbed the fare saying that the original driver couldn't make it. 

An example of no honour amongst thieves. 
The original tuk driver arrived at the agreed time and then gave my wife a bollocking for not waiting. 
Som num na. 
Its a common practice, to hang around at popular pick times and then tell the customer its been booked for you.

----------


## peterpan

> Originally Posted by stickmansucks
> 
> 
> I totally agree ! These monkeys there do not even know what it weed when every TUK TUK at Vientiane as 10 bags in his pocket !
> 
> Never go to the CAFE DE LAO at Savhanaket, the owner is a stupid retarded French Lao who believes she is not a monkey because she can speak French, food is a rip off and they don't understand what means SCRAMBLED EGGS.
> 
> 
> Why do you write like a Thai with a counterfeit dictionary?


 Marmite, would scrambled eggs be, scam benn egg? in tinglish.

----------


## DrAndy

> Paid in baht everywhere and didn't get shafted on price.



555  neat

----------


## peterpan

> it is a bit of a shithole .i was there on teusday night, had to leg it from the hotel to downtown for a beer,no tuk tuks around, same story coming back tuk tuk drivers all seem to go to bed at 7.00, the hotel i stayed in was the only redeeming feature, Dao savanh, where were you staying peter?


 Srry BLD, forgot to reply but I was at the Soulinsouk hotel located in Makhasavan rd ph 856 41213436. Recommended by my friend next door, We had a twin bed room, double for  kids and a  single for me equiv of 800 Baht per night, compared not well with the the one in Thai side. which was much better, cleaner and AC quiet, Chinese place 400 BT.

 Only direction I can give it was first turn left over the bridge. again a double but perfect for us. Had a small car park out front.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

never heard of that one i will stick to the dao savanh i reckon, the only hassle is if you want to go downtown for a bevvy then assuming you can find a tuk tuk to get back you have to deal with the mercenary conts, i have been getting stuck in savannakhet a lot over the last few months during rainy season my company flies us in to there from vientiane then we swap a for a cessna to the site but if the weathers shit we either have to take a van to site (5 hours ) or wait it out in savan overnight not to bad if on the way back to work but bloody irritating if im going on break, mukdahan, just across the river is a totally different story i reckon , not a bad little thai town at all

----------


## peterpan

The hotel wasn't bad,except for 800 Bt / night was taking the piss. 

It was close to the bus station and a 60 bt tuk ride to the embassy.
We got to the embassy, visa, an hour earlier than promised 1 pm instead of the advertised 2 PM pick up.

Agree  BLD, mukdahan seems a nice enough place, cheaper, market ok and accomodation more plentiful and none of the coonts with stupid big hats,

----------


## Marmite the Dog

BL - Can you not book one of the Dao Savanh tuk tuks to pick you up at night?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I think you can but the day i was there they had none available, a bit hit and miss to, they will pick you up and drop off at the airport, probably pick you up from the bridge to if coming that way, The bridge can also be a mongrel place to get from

----------


## SiLeakHunt

only been to Laos once, bag o shite

----------


## peterpan

In the main your are right, the gummint are a a pack of clueless coonts stuck in the past world of a socialist ideology.


Well that didn't work, even the chinks saw that, so instead of grasping the reality they clung on to their outdated notions, in an effort to hang on to their privileged status as party comrades,  so they will stick in there as long as the parade lasts, but eventually even the thickos in in outer countryside of Laos will get the message that over the border in Thailand the world is much better, and the word will filter thru that those big headed jerks in Thailand are having a better time and can afford new pick ups instead of buffaloes. 

So instead of sending their daughters hauling their asses over the bridge to whore houses in Thailand they will be able to sell their pussies in Lao.

I give it 10 yrs. 

So you will still be a silly cvnt, but with opportunities in Lao.

----------


## supernovadw

Sounds like I'm one of the only people to have had a good time in Savannakhet during my visits then...Went with a friend a couple of times and had our own transport so I guess that made a lot of difference.

Can't remember the name of the place we stayed in but it was 80,000 Kip per night and very decent to be honest! Hot water, nice room, TV, fridge etc... 

We went out to a club called 'King' which was rammed full of locals, stayed there till about 1 am and then ended up being invited to a wedding party, where we stayed till around 3 am before getting lost on the way back to our guest house, when we eventually arrived back the gates were locked so we had to leave the bikes outside and climb over a massive gate to get back in.

On the other days we went to a few decent bars along the river front and remember going to a nice restaurant which was run by a Canadian guy and a Lao women.

All in all during both visits I've had a good time and not been bored, I wouldn't want to stay for a long time but for a couple of days it's more than fine! The worst city award in Laos in my opinion goes to either Paksan or Pakse, both really dull places!

----------


## Vientianeboy

Savannakhet is a nice place to spend a couple of days. There is a great tour you can do to the Monkey forest and also to a temple which houses ancient Pali scrolls. I would suggest there are some "monkeys" who posted on this thread. Stay in Thailand, please! If you do come again at least have the courtesy to pay in Kip.

----------


## supernovadw

> Savannakhet is a nice place to spend a couple of days. There is a great tour you can do to the Monkey forest and also to a temple which houses ancient Pali scrolls. I would suggest there are some "monkeys" who posted on this thread. Stay in Thailand, please! If you do come again at least have the courtesy to pay in Kip.


Good to hear someone else with a positive experience! What is the monkey forest like, I don't seem to see many monkeys here in Laos at all, are they wild?

----------


## alwarner

> Originally Posted by alwarner
> 
> Paid in baht everywhere and didn't get shafted on price.
> 
> 
> 
> 555  neat


It's true.  Most of the places we went to had prices in baht and kip when I worked them out they were almost exactly the same as the ex rate.

Definitely cheaper than the other side of the bridge.

----------


## Bangyai

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by alwarner
> ...


Thats what we found. As for the Dao Savanh, a bit far out if you don't have your own transport. The place we stayed for 800 baht including naf breakfast :



Very clean and modern



Downtown and right on the river and within walking distance of plenty of eateries.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ I just want to sit by a pool and eat & drink for a couple of days, hence we're booked into the Dao Savanh. I did look at that place and it would've been an option if it was a quick in & out raid on the consulate.

----------


## alwarner

I just dossed in the cheapest place I could find.  I forget the name of it, but, it was a fan room hot water pretty big room - 200b.

If I'd have stayed longer or was with the family I'd have spent a bit more, but, with hindsight it was perfect.  Family that owned it were nice, sold beer all night and there were a good bunch of farangs there.

----------


## peterpan

> I forget the name of it, but, it was a fan room hot water pretty big room - 200b.


 Should be easy to find then.

----------


## peterpan

Seems to me the only reason for the places existence is the Thai embassy, accommodation is the same X 2 the price of Thailand.

So come and see me, There is nothing to do here,  either same as Savana, and to enhance the experience, I will charge you twice the going rate for US  dollars, you can lie by (my) pool. Its only 1 meter away from were I  am now,and I will let you have a can of beer Lao, from my stock of 2 cans, you can borrow my visa, job done.

Tell ya folks its a shite hole, the coonts  can't even be bothered to give you a foot path to walk on.

----------


## alwarner

> Originally Posted by alwarner
> 
> 
>   I forget the name of it, but, it was a fan room hot water pretty big room - 200b.
> 
> 
>  Should be easy to find then.


Won't matter if they were so howwible to you that you aren't going back.

 :Smile: 

Edit: It was called Leena Guesthouse.  About a 15 minutes walk from the consulate.

----------


## alwarner

> If you do come again at least have the courtesy to pay in Kip.


If pretty much everywhere didn't take baht I'd have happily changed money.

They did though.

Seemed happy with tips in baht too.

----------


## peterpan

AL , the point I was trying to make, your first post was it was a bit pointless with no location, but as its fixed I gave you a useless green. 

Not that I am likely to come back to Savavn, there is enough useless cvnts here in Udon for us all to share without making a 4 hr trip to find some in Lao.

----------


## Vientianeboy

"There is nothing to do here"
Rubbish! I already mentioned the Monkey forest trip. Yes, the monkeys are wild. Further there is a lot of old Lao architecture to look at and also colonial housing, though a lot of this is in bad shape. There is also the Dinosaur Museum. I happily spent 2 days in Savannakhet.

----------


## peterpan

Good for you Vientiane boy,  I see that you have managed a strategy well to enable you to  deal  with boredom. 

I have ADD and are unable to deal with with these stupid mindless people living in  a shit hole,with their out dated political views, unable to  envisage a better life for themselves, for very little extra effort, other than putting their hand out, gimme, gimme, style.

----------


## Rigger

This is the only decent place I went too

Savan Vegas Hotel and Entertainment Complex - Welcome

----------


## peterpan

Looked at those but  but they dep udon on sat arrive back in on sun, when do you get yr visa?

----------


## alwarner

> AL , the point I was trying to make, your first post was it was a bit pointless with no location, but as its fixed I gave you a useless green. 
> 
> Not that I am likely to come back to Savavn, there is enough useless cvnts here in Udon for us all to share without making a 4 hr trip to find some in Lao.


Ha ha fair enough.  I was being sarcy as I hadn't had my morning brew!

----------


## supernovadw

All in all Laos is in my eyes and what I have been told by many others just like Thailand 20/30 years ago. Yes the infrastructure is very much behind Thailand, the country is poorer but there are many positives as well! I very much like living in Vientiane, it has pretty much all you need, the cost of living is low if you want it to be and the visa regulations are much easier than Thailand's! 

Surprised to hear of peoples negative experiences with Lao people too! In all honesty I find the Lao people much friendlier on the whole than Thai's, they seem to have much more of a naivety about them, I can never recall being charged more for anything or being ripped off...Walking past people they will always invite you over to eat and drink with them something I've not experienced anywhere near as much in Thailand.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I have ADD and are unable to deal with with these stupid mindless people living in a shit hole,with their out dated political views, unable to envisage a better life for themselves, for very little extra effort, other than putting their hand out, gimme, gimme, style.


Is that why you left Australia?

----------


## Vientianeboy

> All in all Laos is in my eyes and what I have been told by many others just like Thailand 20/30 years ago. Yes the infrastructure is very much behind Thailand, the country is poorer but there are many positives as well! I very much like living in Vientiane, it has pretty much all you need, the cost of living is low if you want it to be and the visa regulations are much easier than Thailand's! 
> 
> Surprised to hear of peoples negative experiences with Lao people too! In all honesty I find the Lao people much friendlier on the whole than Thai's, they seem to have much more of a naivety about them, I can never recall being charged more for anything or being ripped off...Walking past people they will always invite you over to eat and drink with them something I've not experienced anywhere near as much in Thailand.


I certainly agree with this. Thais are far more mercenary and dishonest as a whole.

----------


## Necron99

> ^ I just want to sit by a pool and eat & drink for a couple of days, hence we're booked into the Dao Savanh. I did look at that place and it would've been an option if it was a quick in & out raid on the consulate.



Get them to confirm the pool is actually going to be usable.
Was under maintenance when I stayed there.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> ^ I just want to sit by a pool and eat & drink for a couple of days, hence we're booked into the Dao Savanh. I did look at that place and it would've been an option if it was a quick in & out raid on the consulate.
> 
> 
> 
> Get them to confirm the pool is actually going to be usable.
> Was under maintenance when I stayed there.


How long ago was that?

----------


## Necron99

> Originally Posted by Necron99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> ...



lon enough that they should have finished, pint was hey didnt tell us.
We had to whinge and whine and got a discount and an upgrade.
The plac seems to go into hibernation mode in the off season.
Bar and gym shut, pool emptied...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ The Midget will phone them next week to confirm the already paid for booking and I'll get her to ask. One has to realise that the Laos are even more retarded than than the Thais - unbelievable, but true, sadly.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The pool was ok a couple of weeks ago marmers , get the midget to check anyway though, Supa makes a couple of good points as does PP  the Lao folk do have a certain naivety which is quite charming at first but becomes slightly tedious in its predictability, I suspect that dealing with Lao officials will always be a painful experience while they still cling to an outdated set of policies,savans still a boring shithole in my opinion worth lingering 2 days max  a shame really as they could do so much more with it , fix all that old architecture for example maybe develop the river front to include decent restaurants and boozers, plenty of eye candy in savan so they could be of to a good start

----------


## peterpan

That's your view BLD, I see it as wasted opportunities, The place could be humming given the people and weather. But with no policy direction and no vision, it is a shite hole, sorry that it offends the Lao philes. 

The poor bastards  are reduced to waiting on handouts from NGOs and waiting for people to do something, like building bridges for them.

Ive actually seen the cocksuckers parading around in their entourage of  limos and big hats, full of their own self importance.
The day will come for them when the people will get tired of their incompetence and boot the fuckers into the river where they belong.   

Onward the revolution.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

^ 




> Ive actually seen the cocksuckers parading around in their entourage of limos and big hats, full of their own self importance.


Yes exactly, they are wasting opportunities , but as in most of Laos the money doesnt trickle down from the NGO coffers to the province , it tends to stay in vientiane, Started seeing signs lately that some of this moneys being spent on infrastructure albeit very slowly and also mostly to the benefit of the privelidged big hats as you call em, for example when money is allocated for a new road its those guys that get in quick and buy surrounding property knowing full well that it will increase the value sometimes within months, the locals living nearby are kept in the dark until the deals done, Good businessmen or arseholes ? arseholes i reckon, Happened to the mother in law , sold her property in a good location after being cold canvassed with what she thought was a good offer, the area was redeveloped shortly after, The MIL in her naivety had no way of knowing the area was to be developed, bit different in the west where we have access to government info and future planning, Lao officialdom dont  feel the need to part with that lucrative info, hence the big hats and parades ,

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> ve actually seen the cocksuckers parading around in their entourage of limos and big hats, full of their own self importance. The day will come for them when the people will get tired of their incompetence and boot the fuckers into the river where they belong.


You talking about there or here?

----------


## Bangyai

> Originally Posted by peterpan
> 
> ve actually seen the cocksuckers parading around in their entourage of limos and big hats, full of their own self importance. The day will come for them when the people will get tired of their incompetence and boot the fuckers into the river where they belong.
> 
> 
> You talking about there or here?


Sounds like he means the houses of parliment and the river Thames but I could be mistaken.

 ::chitown::

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by peterpan
> ...


I spent a few disturbing hours with PP this afternoon, but he had other, young things on his mind so I didn't get a chance to ask him what he meant.

----------


## peterpan

As you know Marmite, my daughters (and their friends) are always upper most in my mind.
You only have sons, so you don't know what its like to fend off the lecherous intentions of the dirty old men out there.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Pakxe is marginally better IMO - across from Ubon - but even Vientiane would be crap if it wasn't for the many foreign visitors. As it is, the food is pretty poor in most places in the capital. Even Khap Jai Deu is really only good for the draft beer and environment. For half decent fare you need to walk down to Nam Phlu and eat in one of the "European" restaurants there. Day Inn used to do a decent chicken burger and City Inn was ok (newer)

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Not that I am likely to come back to Savavn, there is enough useless cvnts here in Udon for us all to share without making a 4 hr trip to find some in Lao.


Hope youve learned your lesson now pedro, next time instead of going all the way to savan just pop over to vientiane and have a beer with me, Dont fuk about with the tuk tuk coonts at the bridge either,  pm me and if im not working will come and pick you up

----------


## supernovadw

> Pakxe is marginally better IMO - across from Ubon - but even Vientiane would be crap if it wasn't for the many foreign visitors. As it is, the food is pretty poor in most places in the capital. Even Khap Jai Deu is really only good for the draft beer and environment. For half decent fare you need to walk down to Nam Phlu and eat in one of the "European" restaurants there. Day Inn used to do a decent chicken burger and City Inn was ok (newer)


Pakse in my opinion is super boring but each to their own, spent two nights there for work in June and was so bored...

Vientiane on the other hand I really like, shouldn't say it as I work for a related company but I'm not keen on Khop Chai Deu, the beer isn't particularly cold and the food is mediocre but as a business it does really well so there's no reason to change, Nam Phou used to be really nice but now it's surrounded by wooden buildings with restaurants in so has lost it's charm in my opinion.

As for food and drink in Vientiane there's a lot of choice once you get to know where things are, great burgers, pizza, Indian, pasta etc...Food in Laos is generally more than Thailand however there are some great deals on western food if you know where your looking  :Wink:

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Can you PM on the restaurants you like? Appreciate it. Agree about Khap Jai Deu - I just go for the draft beer. I find sitting by the river in those restaurants boring.. once in a while there's a looker too. Often meeting up before their shifts at the Mekong Hotel perhaps.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I've been doing a bit of research on where to eat & drink - it's grim reading.

Lin's Cafe - A bit of everything

Cafe Chai Dee - Japanese, Thai, Vegetarian, International

Savan Lao Deam - Laos

Daosavanh Restaurant - French, Western

Still, it seems there's twice the choice here than in Mukdahan where I only found 2 places that were supposedly good and I've been to one and thought it was 'ok' with shit service (Mukdahan Manor/The Waterfront). The only other place there that seemed worth visiting was the Picking Cowboy.

----------


## Bangyai

> I've been doing a bit of research on where to eat & drink - it's grim reading.
> 
> Lin's Cafe - A bit of everything
> 
> Cafe Chai Dee - Japanese, Thai, Vegetarian, International
> 
> Savan Lao Deam - Laos
> 
> Daosavanh Restaurant - French, Western
> ...


I'd add the Mekong Hotel on the waterfront to that list :









Reasonably priced .......pleasant ambiance , choice of western or Thai food , plus a bar for those who like to sit on a stool gazing straight ahead.

Don't know what the food is like at Lins cafe but its not far from the Saen Sabai hotel although when I walked past it looked a bit poky plus I was put off by the backpackers writing postcards.

As for the hotel, a review from trip advisor :

_The Mekong is OK for the price, it's very old and very dirty, the location is the selling point right on the Mekong river, and very close to the Thai embassy, there is a restaurant on site, but is not owned by the hotel itself, Basicaly the hotel is a short time hotel, lots of ladyboys and other sex workers._

Nuff said

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Boring

----------


## Bangyai

> Boring


So you've eaten there then ?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alwarner

> I've been doing a bit of research on where to eat & drink - it's grim reading.
> 
> Lin's Cafe - A bit of everything
> 
> Cafe Chai Dee - Japanese, Thai, Vegetarian, International
> 
> Savan Lao Deam - Laos
> 
> Daosavanh Restaurant - French, Western
> ...


Lin's Cafe was OK.  Had breakfast in there and later on a burger.  Cheap enough.  Nice building.

The Mekong Hotel (mentioned above by Bang Yai I think) was a decent enough watering hole.  The guy working was a bit miserable - in fact the only miserable person I met while I was there; the beer was cold though.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> The Mekong Hotel (mentioned above by Bang Yai I think) was a decent enough watering hole. The guy working was a bit miserable - in fact the only miserable person I met while I was there; the beer was cold though.


He is a bit of a miserable koont that bloke , French Lao, so probably hasnt got a lot to be happy about , Keeps the piss cold though

----------


## alwarner

Yeah I was going to mention he was more interested in speaking French to a couple of lads than he was in keeping me topped up.

sacred blue!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

everytime ive been in there the bars full of his cheese eating surrender monkey mates,  surprising how many of them there are in savanh

----------


## Bangyai

> everytime ive been in there the bars full of his cheese eating surrender monkey mates, surprising how many of them there are in savanh


He did have a couple of pretty serving girls though and they were o.k . :Smile: 
The day we were in town it was very quiet everywhere and we were the only diners.

The following night I went alone up the main drag and had an excellent Khao moo deng mixed with Khao na phet. Monster portion, very clean and very cheap. Same place does a good cheap breakfast baguette and coffee for about 40 baht.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> He did have a couple of pretty serving girls though and they were o.k .


He certainly does, ones his missus though, Some of those little sindad barbecue places on the river can be entertaining,  beers invariably hot though

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> 
>  
> Boring
> 
> 
> 
> So you've eaten there then ?


Maybe, I've been taken to many places like that. But not necessarily. I was responding to your photos. Nothing appealing there (to me).

----------


## Tom Sawyer

I do like the Lao fish soup - not so spicy like it is in Thailand. Goes good with rice on the side. The constant offerings of rice whiskey at lunch time just fucks me up though. I do recall having the best coconut juice (in a glass) at a laotian friend's house one morning given me by his wife. Delicious and will always remember it.

----------


## peterpan

May be its my advanced years, but I can't recall seeing any pokeable totty, now that my porking days are well past that's not surprising.
 But I do not recall any recent memories, from Savan, but never the less, the interest should still be there considering my days of wine and roses are still within memory of a lifetime. 
Maybe its being out in the jungles of outer issan, but even here, there are a couple of young ladies who live right opposite me, who I could easily ravage, given half a chance.

----------


## Vientianeboy

Actually the food in Vientiane is good, very good. There are some restaurants that would not be out of place in any capital western city. 
Kop Jai Deu is ok as a people watching place and the music after 9.00 pm is not bad. The food is pretty average, though.
Nam Phou is a mess now that that damn Mix Bar has opened.

----------


## supernovadw

> Actually the food in Vientiane is good, very good. There are some restaurants that would not be out of place in any capital western city. 
> Kop Jai Deu is ok as a people watching place and the music after 9.00 pm is not bad. The food is pretty average, though.
> Nam Phou is a mess now that that damn Mix Bar has opened.


Agreed with you, a lot of decent food in Vientiane if you know where to look. Khop Chai Deu as you say is pretty average however as a business it does well so essentially there is no real reason to change.

Nam Phou again I agree with you, it has been ruined by the crappy mix bar and all the other monstrosities built around the fountain, I went once to Mix Bar for a friends birthday and found it was over priced!

Perhaps I should start a new thread of 'Places to go in Vientiane' If anyone would be interested?

----------


## baldrick

> Perhaps I should start a new thread of 'Places to go in Vientiane' If anyone would be interested?


would make an excellent thread - a few posters on this board who could give you a hand - beerlaodrinker and vientieneboy for starters




> there are a couple of young ladies who live right opposite me, who I could easily ravage, given half a chance.


I 'll just pop over to your place for a beer or 2 if you don't mind

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> there are a couple of young ladies who live right opposite me, who I could easily ravage, given half a chance.


I think they'd need to be tied up and in possession of a bumper pack of Viagra for you to ravage them.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Yes, ok well we've been asking for names of these places, but only generalities seem on offer. So what and where?

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by peterpan
> 
> there are a couple of young ladies who live right opposite me, who I could easily ravage, given half a chance.
> 
> 
> I think they'd need to be tied up


For one thousand baht each I'll bet they'd agree
 :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Perhaps I should start a new thread of 'Places to go in Vientiane' If anyone would be interested?


Good idea, There seems to be new places to strap on a feed bag opening all the time, Ate in a place called Pimenton a couple of weeks ago which is a sort of spanish steak house, Excellent grub , reasonably priced and the waitresses were easy on the eye

----------


## supernovadw

> Originally Posted by supernovadw
> 
> Perhaps I should start a new thread of 'Places to go in Vientiane' If anyone would be interested?
> 
> 
> Good idea, There seems to be new places to strap on a feed bag opening all the time, Ate in a place called Pimenton a couple of weeks ago which is a sort of spanish steak house, Excellent grub , reasonably priced and the waitresses were easy on the eye


OK will get on it after work.

I will make a list of places and PM You with it to add on to, if anyone else has any suggestions then please PM Me as of course we all like different places.

Will start a new thread as soon as the list is done.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ I do like the Full Moon Cafe.

I could sit there and eat all day (which I have).  :Smile:

----------


## peterpan

Have you stopped  yet?

----------


## Rupert Wanger

> ^ I do like the Full Moon Cafe.


BLD's drinking gaff. I attend that place on a regular basis

----------


## beerlaodrinker

BLD,S drinking gaff = anywhere where the beers cold. Highland bar usually,

----------


## Rupert Wanger

You out this weekend mate?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I'm disappointed in you BLD. You don't seriously associate yourself with Manc chavs do you?  :ourrules:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> I'm disappointed in you BLD. You don't seriously associate yourself with Manc chavs do you


Not usually , no. Highlanders run by a scotsman, Still working this weekend and if its not raining and i dont get stuck in savannakhet then its of to vietnam for a relaxing lie down on a beach wednesday,

----------


## Rupert Wanger

^^Fuk you. When you visiting for a beer? Might be over in Udon in a couple of weeks so I'll try and catch ya for a bevvy.

----------


## somnamna

Pimenton is extremely overpriced. While the quality of the meat is good, there is NOTHING served with it. You need to buy sides of vegetables. The wine list, while interesting is too expensive, starting at 240,000K per bottle. When I nicely suggested they should get a decent house wine, the snooty nosed owner made a fatuous remark. The tables for 2 are far too small and the seating is uncomfortable. I will not be back in a hurry.
The best restaurant in town by a good way is La Scala, which would be an excellent restaurant in any city. It is head and shoulders above any other Italian restaurant in town. My staple place is Bistro 22, 22 Samsenthai Rd. Phillipe is a very good chef and the food is of good quality.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

^ Yep the La scala is hard to beat for great italian food, The weekday lunchtime buffet is probably the best buffet in town in terms of good quality food at a very reasonable price, Only been to Bistro 22 once and the food was excellent as well, he must be doing something right because if you drive past it at lunchtime its invariably chock a blok .
Now, where can i get a fuckin decent steak? Everything i get from the freezer in minimarts seems tasteless

----------


## somnamna

Bistro 22 has good steaks.

----------


## supernovadw

Sorry for my lack of action regarding a thread of where to go in Vientiane, been really busy at work and finishing late.

Will get on it asap.

----------

